# Mustard



## kadesma (Apr 29, 2011)

This  is so good on tuna sandwiches or even mixed into it. Also great on Bruschetta, try it on sweet juicy ripe summer tomato sandwiches YUM big time.
so easy this will give you a 1/4 cup olive mustard. Store covered in refrigerator up to 3 minths.
Combline 2 tab. each of black pitted olives, minced green olives minced oil-cured olives minced 1 Tab. minced thyme leaves, 1 clove garlic , minced and the zest of 1 lemon add 1/4 cup dijon mix well and store covered in fridg for 3 month. I promise it won''t last that long.
kadesma


----------



## JMediger (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum!  I think with just a nice sharp cheddar sandwich ... Thank you for sharing!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2011)

That would go good with Salmon.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 29, 2011)

JMediger said:


> Yum! I think with just a nice sharp cheddar sandwich ... Thank you for sharing!


You're welcome J. I was just talking to my sister and suggested just that
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 29, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That would go good with Salmon.


I think so as well. And Tuna
kades


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 30, 2011)

Kad mate your recipe would make my wellington boots taste good


----------



## buckytom (Apr 30, 2011)

yum, kads! copied and saved, thanks! 

this sounds a little like the topping on a muffalletta. i love mustard and i love olives, so i'll definitely be making this soon.


----------



## Somebunny (Apr 30, 2011)

Hmmm.... Maybe on a corned beef or pastrami sandwich.  Sounds good Kades.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Kad mate your recipe would make my wellington boots taste good


Glad you like don't bust your chops tho try  some tuna first.It's easier to chew.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2011)

buckytom said:


> yum, kads! copied and saved, thanks!
> 
> this sounds a little like the topping on a muffalletta. i love mustard and i love olives, so i'll definitely be making this soon.


BT I so happy this pleases you. It's wonderful on summer tomatoe sandwich, My sister loves it on a cheese sandwich I prefer the tomatoe
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2011)

Somebunny said:


> Hmmm.... Maybe on a corned beef or pastrami sandwich.  Sounds good Kades.


I use it a lot during the summer, bet it would be great corned beef I'd really like it on pastrami which I always douse with mustard.
kades


----------

